# My new results....



## dvjorge (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,
These are my new thyroid results after 2 months in a low doses of Methimazole.
TSH...............0.27 NORMAL RANGE 0.40-4.50
T4 TOTAL.......8.0 NORMAL RANGE 4.5-12.5
FREE T4 (T7)...2.6 NORMAL RANGE 1.4-3.8
T3 FREE.......292 NORMAL RANGE 230-420
T3 UPTAKE ...33 NORMAL RANGE 22-35 %

Thanks Andros, I requested the free t3, the only one out range is the TSH, my doctor told me to keep 5 mg of methimazole a day and to check again in two more months. The tsh is better now than 2 months ago when was 0.12
Any opinion is welcome.
Thanks all you very much,
Jorge.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dvjorge said:


> Hi guys,
> These are my new thyroid results after 2 months in a low doses of Methimazole.
> TSH...............0.27 NORMAL RANGE 0.40-4.50
> T4 TOTAL.......8.0 NORMAL RANGE 4.5-12.5
> ...


That is so cool you got that FREE T3 and there you go. Mid-range is 325 so you are a tad above which usually is just perfect. Your TSH may come up a tad.

You "sound" like you feel a whole lot better? You are doing great and I am glad you are getting labs every 8 weeks.

And if for any reason you don't feel too well; don't hesitate to see your doctor sooner.


----------

